

Ask HN: Please review our new no-frills search engine - twisp - kritter

Hi Everyone:<p>We would like your thoughts on a simple search engine that we are presently developing.<p>The address is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twisp.me<p>We began work on this project earlier this year.  
Our goals when we began developing twisp were:<p>1. Simple presentation of information with a focus on readability.<p>2. No advertising, sponsored results or spam to distract you.<p>3. High density of information display or more displayed results for each search effort.<p>4. Current information on different topics and interests.<p>We are really excited about twisp and would like to know what you think about it.  Why would you use it and why would you not use it?  Thanks very much for your time.<p>P.S. Our &quot;About&quot; website is a bit sparse but we are working to improve it.
======
sbarre
Is it supposed to be a general purpose search engine or just something that
searches a subset of popular sites?

I tried to search for "hacker news" and got a lot of news articles in the
results..

Not saying that's bad, just curious.. Maybe you can talk about how you are
generating your results?

~~~
kritter
Firstly, thanks very much for taking a look! Its a general purpose search
engine. To answer your other question, a set of results is drawn from our own
crawler. Other sets of results are drawn from different APIs (e.g., wikipedia)
that we use. Right now, results that we could term as "News" results come from
a specific set of sites (e.g., CNN, BBC, engadget, etc.). And you are right,
there certain queries generate a lot of news results with their respective
dates.

